# [SOLVED] HELP!!READ ERROR CODE: 5



## cjprofile (Jan 13, 2012)

i was trying to install windows 7 on my macbook pro 13 inch osx lion...then i used 32 gigs for my windows.. then i click partition.. after that.. this black screen showed up and it says .. read error code: 5.. and i couldnt get out of there.. i manged to get the disk out tho and it says no bootalbe device - insert boot disk and press any key.....now i want my mac os back.. how to boot it to mac osx again?? couldnt get out of this black screen 
sorry for my bad english.. thanks...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HELP!!READ ERROR CODE: 5*

Are you using Bootcamp or parallel?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HELP!!READ ERROR CODE: 5*

Try booting mac in safe mode:

To start up in Safe Mode, hold down the shift key and then start your Mac. Safe Mode takes a while, so don’t be alarmed when you don’t see the desktop right away. While you’re waiting, the operating system is verifying the directory structure of your startup volume, and repairing it, if necessary. It will also delete some of the startup caches that may also be preventing your Mac from starting successfully.
Once the desktop appears, you can access and run Disk Utility’s First Aid tool just as you normally would. When First Aid is finished, restart your Mac normally.
Please note that not all applications and OS X features will work when you boot into Safe Mode. You should use this startup mode only for troubleshooting and not for running day-to-day applications.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!READ ERROR CODE: 5*

Your Mac is stuck booting in Windows mode. The Mac side is still fine. When next you turn on your Mac, hold down the option key when you hear the bong, and keep it held until you see disk icons. Click on the icon for the OS X hard drive and then the continue arrow, and it'll boot back to Mac. Once at the desktop, open the System Preferences and select Startup Disk. Click on your OS X hard drive, and close the window, clicking OK to save changes.


----------



## cjprofile (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: HELP!!READ ERROR CODE: 5*

thanks guys... @Rits i used bootcamp to make partition for windows 7.. what i did is i held down the option button til hardisk icons shows up.. thanks to sinclair -- now I'm using vmware fusion to boot up my windows 7 that i created with boot camp.... thanks to all...
have a great day..


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HELP!!READ ERROR CODE: 5*

Great, you may now mark this thread as solved.


----------

